
New storage model announcement for upcoming Sophia v2.2 - pmwkaa
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sophia-database/TfHXGHNHMvU
======
biokoda
You have to be a group member to see...

~~~
pmwkaa
sorry for that

------
crudbug
Great work. I am Tarantool [1] user.

[1] www.tarantool.org

